# [REQ] California - San Francisco



## darich (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm going to San Francisco for 2weeks at the end of February (I live in Scotland) and was hoping someone here could perhaps give me a few ideas of what to shoot while there. Apart from the normal touristy shots of the the Golden Gate, Alcatraz......etc.......does anyone know of any good locations that are not well known to tourists or are off the beaten trail?
Not too fussed about what it is....if it looks interesting i'll shoot it!!


----------



## Jess (Jan 22, 2005)

This one's a little touristy. On the West side of the peninsula, where Geary st hits Ocean Beach, there is a cliffhouse. You can get some nice dusky beach photo's here. Also, Goldengate park is right theres so you may want to just hit this one day on your way out of the park, since I assume you'll be going there.

Gosh, I wish I could think of interesting things but everything I can come up with you've probably already discovered.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 23, 2005)

About 13 miles South of SF is a Pacifica. It's pretty small but I've gotten some good shots there. I'll try and hunt up some pics later.


----------



## darich (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.....luckily I'll be meeting up with someone who's from the city so hopefully she'll keep me right....but it's always better to have other ideas.
As for Pacifica.....that name rings a bell..I think my friend has mentioned that in the past!
thanks again
David


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Feb 6, 2005)

Two hot spots for great photos, Twin Peaks gives a fabulous panorama of the city from above. It's a view to remember. 

My other favorite is on the north side of the GGB, take the first or second turnoff, circle under the freeway and proceed up the hill to the west along the coast. You'll get a spectacular view of the Golden Gate so close you'll think you could hit it with a rock (28mm is useful), and you'll see SF in the background. This spot I advise you visit between 3pm and sunset as you'll be facing the shaded side of the bridge in the morning and the color isn't very dramatic. But late afternoon it's amazing.
http://images.snapfish.com/342%3A966723232%7Ffp3%3B%3Dot%3E2343%3D%3A25%3D%3C68%3DXROQDF%3E2323733368%3A96ot1lsi[img]

see here: [url]http://www.snapfish.com/uploadsubmitconfirm/u_=1112325601533271:3f3a77d617bb6:1000:joeyajames@yahoo.com:SFOPRD09[/url]


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Feb 6, 2005)

okay, sorry i'm new at the snapfish thing and haven't figured out yet how to post my pics here, but you can see some awesome vantage points of SF here, http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joeya...//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joeyajames/my_photos




			
				FlashSpeedo said:
			
		

> Two hot spots for great photos, Twin Peaks gives a fabulous panorama of the city from above. It's a view to remember.
> 
> My other favorite is on the north side of the GGB, take the first or second turnoff, circle under the freeway and proceed up the hill to the west along the coast. You'll get a spectacular view of the Golden Gate so close you'll think you could hit it with a rock (28mm is useful), and you'll see SF in the background. This spot I advise you visit between 3pm and sunset as you'll be facing the shaded side of the bridge in the morning and the color isn't very dramatic. But late afternoon it's amazing.
> http://images.snapfish.com/342%3A966723232%7Ffp3%3B%3Dot%3E2343%3D%3A25%3D%3C68%3DXROQDF%3E2323733368%3A96ot1lsi[img]
> ...


----------

